# Betta's new home



## Anpa1019 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just bought my male Betta the 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank from PETCO. Filled it up with conditioned water, gravel, some fake plants, and a cave today. Any tips/suggestions? I want to buy him a new friend and maybe a snail or something to help keep the water clean. This is my first realy tank so any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

ideally you should throw a filter on the tank, that is the best way to keep it clean. If you don't do that the only way to keep it clean would be to do very frequent water changes. You can add something to the tank to help clean up excess food, but it won't 'clean' the water for you.


----------



## Anpa1019 (Jul 3, 2008)

I do have a filter and a heater in there for him. Sorry, I guess I forgot to mention that.

Do you think it would be ok to add another fish in there with him. I was thinking a neon tetra or a zebra fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

tetras need to be in schools in order to thrive. If they are not kept in groups, they will constantly be stressed and not show natural behaviors.

To an extent, zebra danios should be in groups as well.

You could possibly get away with a group of harlequin rasboras or smaller tetras or something...maybe 5 of them in there. 

You would need to cycle the tank first though. If you don't know about the nitrogen cycle, basically its the accumulation of beneficial bacteria that break down harmful ammonia and nitrites from fish waste. There's an abundance of articles online about it. Google is your friend.


----------

